

2013 is the year of NoOps for the Cloud (infographic) - malachismith
http://gigaom.com/cloud/why-2013-is-the-year-of-noops-for-programmers-infographic/

======
descentintomael
Coming from a background of having to deal with the highest level of PCI-DSS
scrutiny, this makes total sense. It would have been soooooo much easier to
just point the auditors to the managed hosting service and say, "ask them,
they're the experts." Leaving myself and the other devs to just worry about
software security.

~~~
lnguyen
What happens if/when an issue comes up that the managed service can't/won't
resolve? If you can move to another provider that will, you'll have some
leverage. But there's always headaches associated with any move/migration and
a possibility of lock-in to the provider's platform.

~~~
justinjlynn
Yes, I certainly agree. One of the major problems with taking an application
implemented on a PaaS solution to production scale is that you essentially
join at the hip the continued success of your core product to the eventual
fate of an outside vendor's platform. What's worse is that by the time you
realise you've grown too big for the PaaS you may have to expend a huge amount
of engineering effort and customer good will to move off, if you even can.
Indeed, PaaS providers will try to make it /easy/ for you to make engineering
decisions which lock you into their platforms -- and they will present those
choices as helpful at the time, which makes them quite insidious partners.

~~~
carimura
This is a very valid concern. We are in the early stages of this
transformation and naturally winners and losers will emerge as the market
becomes more mature and the big guys begin to purchase and consolidate PaaS.

Rewind N years and you can replace PaaS with some other technology that
eventually matured and is now considered ubiquitous.

------
apike
An infographic that outlines "Cloud 1.0" and "Cloud 2.0". In some ways, the
opposite of Pinboard's recent down-to-earth view of hosting. (1)

1\. <http://blog.pinboard.in/2012/01/the_five_stages_of_hosting/>

~~~
malachismith
I think Pinboard's piece is great - but only talks about the past. This piece
talks about the future and a "NoOps" option that doesn't exist in Pinboard's
piece.

~~~
sciurus
No, this article is talking about the first stage in Pinboard's piece, 'The
Monastery':

"You run your site on an 'application platform' like Heroku, Azure, or Google
App Engine. You design your application around whatever metaphors and APIs the
service lays out, and in return you are veiled from all the mysteries of
implementation. You never interact with the computer directly, but upload your
code to the platform with the proper incantations and it runs. The orders vary
in strictness, with GAE requiring that you purify yourself of all worldly
design habits before writing your app, Azure insisting you renounce the demon
Unix, and Heroku somewhat more welcoming to the fallen. On all three
platforms, when your application needs more resources, you press the 'more
resources' button. A lot of fancy sandboxing, monitoring and administration
tools come standard, and it's very easy to deploy and test different versions
of your app."

------
harryf
Any sysadmins care to chime in with their view on this? Jobwise are you
planning to switch to development in the near future ?

~~~
nsxwolf
Don't sysadmins eventually work for AWS, Azure, Heroku? Certainly they can
find something for them to do.

~~~
carimura
Exactly.

------
cardmagic
I have clarified a lot of the great questions that have come out of the
infographic we created here: <http://blog.appfog.com/what-is-noops-anyhow/>

------
latchkey
So basically, you've re-branded PaaS as NoOps. I'm all for it.

~~~
malachismith
Actually I think Gartner did that first.

------
justinjlynn
NoOps means "No Operations" in the same way that NoSQL means "No SQL". As in,
it doesn't.

~~~
pagekalisedown
Makes me wonder if that's the best name for it. What I immediately thought of
was: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/NOP>

